# Guangdong Open 2010



## onionhoney (Oct 3, 2010)

Afaik Haixu Zhang had 40.86 average(New WR) and 38.xx single in the first round of 4x4. Congrats!

EDIT: and someone got 3:52.00 and 3:51.46 in 7x7!


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2010)

That's like slow for Haixu isn't it  I reckon he'll beat it next round.

Was that Johnson Pang who did the 7x7?


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> That's like slow for Haixu isn't it  I reckon he'll beat it next round.
> 
> Was that Johnson Pang who did the 7x7?



Nope. That guy seems to be Gan Chujian.


----------



## Roy_HK (Oct 3, 2010)

johnson does not go there.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 3, 2010)

for Erik. And it was the first round too!


----------



## keyan (Oct 4, 2010)

Li Bingliang 8.65 12.37 Sq1 WR
Gan Chujian 3:51.06 3:56.58 7x7 AsR

Fantastic POP during feetsolving.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 4, 2010)

Very fast sq!!! and Haixu nice and Gan nice also.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 4, 2010)

Sq1 eugh


----------



## blade740 (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 5, 2010)

WATTT


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 5, 2010)

sq1...


----------



## alabing11 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice!Good job


----------

